# imac et double écran



## Vhan (8 Juillet 2003)

Salut

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'installer un second écran sur un imac?
Si oui, comment??

Merci


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2003)

quel type d'iMac??

Sur un iMac écran LCD il y a un connecteur video à l'arrière permettant de brancher un deuxième écran.

Par contre, la crte video a été bridée par Apple et le deuxième écran ne peut afficher qu'une copie de l'écran principal...(sauf à passer en open firmware et appliquer une bidouille pour débrider la carte video, ce qui permet d'utiliser le deuxième écran en extension du premier)

Par contre sur les iMacs plus ancien, je ne sais pas si il y a une sortie video


----------



## Vhan (8 Juillet 2003)

Je ne sais pas quelle est la sortie pour brancher un second écran.

Et je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire par "afficher qu'une copie de l'écran principal".
Ce que je veux pouvoir faire, c'est déplacer une fenêtre de mon écran principal vers l'écran secondaire poour l'avoir toujours sous les yeux sans devoir jongler entre les fenêtres...

Sinon, avoir un second écran avc exactement la même chose qui s'affiche, c'est toalement inutile.

Pour une comparaison avec le PC? c'est un bureau étendu que je cherche...


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2003)

Sur l'iMac G4, la sortie video ne permet QUE la recopie video et pas de créer un bureau étendu (mais ce bridage de la carte video peut se désactiver... voir le site Macbidouille).

Effectivement la recopie video n'a aucun intéret si c'est pour relier un deuxième écran. Ce n'est intéressant que pour y brancher un video projecteur.

Sinon sur les autres iMac, comme indiqué dans mon premier mail, je ne sais pas si il y a une sortie video (qu'as-tu comme prises à l'arrière? Avec quel symbole dessus?)


----------



## Vhan (8 Juillet 2003)

plein de symboles...

j'en connais quelques-uns (usb, firewire...) mais certain, j'vois pas du tout ce que c'est..

Et j'arrive pas à remttre la main sur la doc ou sont indiquées les types de prises...


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2003)

Si tu as un iMac G4, la sortie video de trouve là...


----------



## Vhan (8 Juillet 2003)

ok merci..

donc effectivement, j'ai une sortie vidée.

mais j'avais jamais vu de sortie comme celle-la... C'est pour brancher quel type d'écran?
Ou juste des retroprojos ??

comment savoir je pourrais avoir un second bureau ou si c'est juste pour une copie du bureau...


----------



## ederntal (8 Juillet 2003)

Vhan a dit:
			
		

> * ok merci..
> 
> donc effectivement, j'ai une sortie vidée.
> 
> ...



Il faut un adaptateur pour brancher un ecran VGA ici... 

C'est que pour la recopie vidéo d'origine, mais la bidouille peut marcher (tres bien sur mon ibook en tout cas)


----------



## Vhan (8 Juillet 2003)

est ce que vous avez un tuto précis sur ce qu'i faut faire...

J'suis allé voir sur macbidouille, mais c'est super vaste et j'ai rien trouvé de précis...


----------



## Onra (9 Juillet 2003)

Pour le connecteur video, tu dois normalement avoir un adaptateur VGA qui se branche sur la petite prise fournit avec ton iMac (à moins qu'il ne soit fournit en standard que pour les portables).

Ensuite, pour la modif pour avoir le bureau étendu tu peux aller voir là :

http://www.rutemoeller.com/mp/ibook/ibook_e.html


----------



## Vhan (9 Juillet 2003)

oula.... c'est en anglais...

j'vais être chiant... mais personne n'a ça en français ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2003)

Bon... si tu veux appliquer le patch de façon non permanente (jusqu'au boot suivant seulement), tu démarres en OpenFirmware (POmme-Option-O-F maintenus appuyés au démarrage) et tu entres les lignes suivantes
" /" select-dev    [return]
00000000 " graphic-options" get-my-property 2drop !    [return]
mac-boot    [return]

(00000000 ce sont des zéros)


Si ça fonctionne et que tu veuilles faire la manip une fois pour toute (tu pourras toujours annuler en faisant un reset-nvram ):
Toujours en OpenFirmware tu entres les lignes suivantes:

 nvedit    [return] 
" /" select-dev    [return] 
00000000 " graphic-options" get-my-property 2drop !    [return] 
unselect    [return] 
ctrl-c 
nvstore    [return] 
setenv use-nvramrc? true    [return] 
reset-all    [return]


Attention à n'appliquer ça QUE sur un mac équipé de carte NVidia, et à respecter à la lettre la syntaxe (regarde bien les espaces dans les différentes lignes)

Une fois le patch saisi, il faut certainement ouvrir le panneau  Moniteur de préférences système et sous l'onglet Disposition, décocher "mode mirroir"


(je n'ai fais que traduire l'essentiel de la page donannt la méthode. Je décline toute responsabilité en cas de problème... merci)


----------



## Vhan (9 Juillet 2003)

merci. Je note.


----------



## BulgroZ (21 Juillet 2003)

J'ai besoin de brancher mon iMac TFT à un rétroprojecteur; mais quand j'ai voulu acheter l'adaptateur VGA, le vendeur me l'a déconseillé en me disant que le qualité serait très mauvaise...
Quelqu'un a t il déjà essayé ?


----------



## Onra (23 Juillet 2003)

BulgroZ a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai besoin de brancher mon iMac TFT à un rétroprojecteur; mais quand j'ai voulu acheter l'adaptateur VGA, le vendeur me l'a déconseillé en me disant que le qualité serait très mauvaise...
> Quelqu'un a t il déjà essayé ?  *



Oui, et il t'as raconte n'importe quoi. Pas de pertes ou de distorsions a signaler au niveau de l'adaptateur ou du cable video.

Pour la qualite de l'image, faut plutot regarder du cote du projecteur. Il ne sont pas tous capables d'afficher une resolution elevee.

En tout cas, c'est bien la premiere fois que j'entends ce genre de commentaire...


----------



## BulgroZ (24 Juillet 2003)

De toutes façons, je viens de passer commande (mais pas chez lui, sur l'Apple Store...).
Je vous tiendrai au courant du résultat.


----------



## BulgroZ (30 Juillet 2003)

Problème réglé : j'ai commande et reçu de l'Apple Store l'adptateur VGA, et ca marche très bien, avec une excellente image (sauf une légère dominante jaune).


----------



## Microger (7 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> quel type d'iMac??
> 
> Sur un iMac écran LCD il y a un connecteur video à l'arrière permettant de brancher un deuxième écran.
> 
> ...



Hola ! Tu m'inquiètes !
Cela fait des années que j'utilise des Macs avec un second écran en "bureau étendu". Le système est d'ailleurs prévu d'origine pour cela.
Actuellement, j'ai un iMac Core 2 Duo et un second écran 20'. Je pense que tous eux qui ont goûté à l'agrément offert par ce type de fonctionnement ne reviennent pas en arrière.
Je viens de commander un iMac 21'5. Ne me dis pas qu'Apple a bridé la carte vidéo de ses nouveaux iMacs pour qu'on ne puisse plus utiliser un second écran en bureau étendu. Ce serait une spectaculaire régression... et pour moi un motif suffisant pour annuler ma commande !

Mic

Hoooo... désolé, je n'avais pas vu que ce messagze datait de... 2003 !!!
Signé : Honteuzéconfus.


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2010)

euh.... tu fais référence à une info que je donnais en 2003 et qui corresopndait à la réalité du moment. Les 1ers iMacs à écran LCD étaient effectivement bridés et il fallait appliquer un patch pour faire sauter cette limitation idiote.

On est aujourd'hui en 2010 et non seulement cette limite n'existe plus mais en plus on peut théoriquement maintenant utiliser le miniDisplayPort également pour ENTRER un signal video (même si je n'ai jamais vu personne réussir cela)


----------

